# Το μοναστήρι να είναι καλά



## Inachus (Aug 2, 2019)

Γνωρίζει κανείς πώς προέκυψε η παροιμία "το μοναστήρι να είναι καλά";
Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2019)

*Το μοναστήρι ναν καλά*

Στίχοι, μουσική: Ιωάννα Γεωργακοπούλου 
Columbia DG 6770 (1949)

Έφυγε το κορίτσι σου
και το ’βαλες μαράζι
όσο κι αν το αγάπαγες
δεν πρέπει να σε νοιάζει.

Μην κάνεις έτσι φίλε μου
τώρα για μια γυναίκα
*το μοναστήρι να ’ναι καλά
και θα ’βρεις άλλες δέκα.*

Όσο κι αν τη συνήθισες
πρέπει να την ξεχάσεις
και μπρος από το σπίτι της
να μην ξαναπεράσεις.

Αφού σε εγκατέλειψε
και το ’μαθαν οι φίλοι
τι τρέχεις από πίσω της
και γίνεσαι ρεζίλι.

Και δεν ισχυρίζομαι μ' αυτό τίποτα για την προέλευση της έκφρασης...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 2, 2019)

Κάτου: View attachment μοναστήρι.pdf


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2019)

Παραδέχεται πως η Βαγγελία έδωσε χτύπημα βαρύ στην ευτυχία του. Αλλά δεν πάει χαμένος αυτός! Θα ξαναφτιάξει τη ζωή του και χωρίς τη Βαγγελία. Δε χάθηκαν οι γυναίκες! Το μοναστήρι να ’ναι καλά. Κι από καλόγριες...

Μ. Καραγάτση, _Τα στερνά του Μίχαλου_ (1949) (σελ. 82)


----------



## Inachus (Aug 2, 2019)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δύο! Δεν γνώριζα όλες αυτές τις πληροφορίες. Θα πρόκειται πάντως για πολύ παλιά έκφραση, αφού υπήρχε ήδη το 1949.


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2019)

Γκουγκλικώς το παλαιότερο εύρημα που βρήκα εγώ είναι στα _Νισύρου Λαογραφικά_, έκδοση του 1940 (από D. C. Divry στη Νέα Υόρκη).

Στο Λεξικογραφικό Δελτίο της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών 7-8 (1955) γράφει:
Πληρεστέρα έκφρασις *το μοναστήρι να 'ν' καλά κι από καλογέρους όσους θέλεις *ή έτι πληρέστερον *όσους θέλεις βρίσκεις*. Μοναστήρι πλούσιον εις κτηματικήν περιουσίαν προσελκύει πολλούς, οι οποίοι προσέρχονται να μονάσουν εις αυτό δελεαζόμενοι υπό της ευμάρειας. Απεναντίας το πτωχόν το αποφεύγουν όλοι και ούτως ερημώνεται. Η φράσις επεκράτησε να λέγεται εις ποικίλας περιπτώσεις, καθ' ας ευπορών τις εις βαθμόν αξιοζήλευτον δεν στενοχωρείται εις την εξεύρεσιν προσώπων καταλλήλων και προθύμων να τον εξυπηρετήσουν. Θα προσέλθουν πολλοί, αυθορμήτως μάλιστα, μεταξύ των οποίων ημπορεί να κάμη την διαλογήν των καλυτέρων και ικανωτέρων.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 2, 2019)

nickel said:


> έκδοση του 1940 (από D. C. Divry στη Νέα Υόρκη)



Πεδίον δόξης λαμπρόν η βιογραφία του κυρίου George Constantopoulos Divry (1890-1967· αγνοώ πού βρήκε αυτές τις χρονολογίες το Γκουγκλ), που πρέπει να έβγαλε ένα σκασμό βιβλία για την Ελλάδα και ένα πολύ ωραίο ελληνοαγγλικό/αγγλοελληνικό λεξικό μικρού σχήματος το οποίο χρησιμοποιούσα για χρόνια. Έχω την εντύπωση (από κάτι που έγραφε στο λεξικό;) ότι το Divry δεν ήταν το όνομά του (Δίβρης) αλλά παρέπεμπε στο χωριό του, τη Δίβρη (Λάμπεια) στην Πελοπόννησο.
Άραγε υπάρχει ακόμα ο εκδοτικός οίκος;


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2019)

Περιττό να πω ότι στα δικά μου τα χρόνια ήταν ακόμα περισσότερο το εργαλείο κάθε μαθητή. Μου έχει μείνει αξέχαστη η σκηνή εκείνη με έναν μαθητή μου, πρέπει να ήταν 68-69, που είχε γράψει τη λέξη «see» στη θέση ενός ουσιαστικού. «Περίεργο μού φαίνεται» του λέω. «See ουσιαστικό ξέρω ότι είναι η αρχιεπισκοπική έδρα». «Έτσι το έχει το λεξικό» μου λέει ο μαθητής και μου δείχνει το ντίβρι του. Ήταν, βέβαια, μια απλή παραπομπή, π.χ. «καθίκι see καθοίκι».


----------



## sarant (Aug 2, 2019)

Μια έκφραση που εμφανίζεται το 1940 θα ήταν νεότατη, όχι πολύ παλιά. Αλλά στη συλλογή του Παρθενίου Κατζιούλη, περί το 1730, βρίσκουμε "Το μοναστήρι να'ν καλά και καλογέροι χίλιοι". Οπότε είναι πράγματι παλιά η παροιμία.


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2019)

Α, δεν το κοίταξα αυτό. Ο Ι. Βενιζέλος (1867) το λέει παραλλαγμένο: «Ψωμιά στο μοναστήρι και καλογέροι χίλιοι».


----------



## SBE (Aug 3, 2019)

Marinos said:


> Άραγε υπάρχει ακόμα ο εκδοτικός οίκος;



Γεώργιος Κωνσταντόπουλος εκ Δίβρης (Λαμπείας Ηλείας, ωραίο χωριό το θυμάμαι που κάναμε στάσεις για κονιάκ για το κρύο και για να γεμίσουμε τα παγούρια από τις πηγές σε εκδρομές της παιδικής μου ηλικίας). 

"Το 1910 οι αδελφοί Δημοσθένης και Γεώργιος Κωνσταντόπουλοι, εκ Δίβρης της Ηλείας, ίδρυσαν την εκδοτική ε­ταιρία D.C. Divry Inc. Στο τυπογραφείο αυτό τυπώνονταν για μερικά χρόνια το περιοδικό Ολύμπια. Ο οίκος αυ­τός εξέδωσε ελληνοαμερικανικά λεξικά, μεθόδους και άλ­λα εκπαιδευτικά βιβλία. Η επιχείρησι συνεχίζει τις εκδόσεις της υπό την διεύθυνσι του υιού τού Γεωργίου Κωνσταντοπούλου-Δίβρη, Κωνσταντίνου."

από εδώ. 


Κι από εδώ
Στην κατακλείδα αυτού του αφιερώματος μνήμης θα ήθελα να υπογραμμίσω την παρουσία στην Αμερική και την προσφορά τους σε πνευματικό επίπεδο των αδερφών Γεωργίου και Δημοσθένη Κωνσταντόπουλου ή Δίβρη, οι οποίοι είχαν δημιουργήσει έναν από τους μεγαλύτερους και εξειδικευμένους εκδοτικούς οίκους σε σχέση με την εκμάθηση της αγγλικής γλώσσας, τον οίκο «Ντίβρις». Είναι χαρακτηριστική φυσικά η μετατροπή του επωνύμου τους από Κωνσταντόπουλου σε Δίβρη, εκφράζοντας έτσι τη νοσταλγία και την αγάπη τους για τη γενέτειρά τους. Η νεκρολογία για τον Δημοσθένη Δίβρη, μετά τον αιφνίδιο θάνατό του, από την εφημερίδα «Εστία» της Νέας Υόρκης στις 15 Αυγούστου του 1927, και την οποία είχε την ευγενή καλοσύνη να μας παραχωρήσει ο ιστορικός συγγραφέας εξ Αργολίδος κ. Σπύρος Παππάς έγραφε: «…Η Ελληνική παροικία Νέας Υόρκης και κατ’ εξοχήν ο κόσμος των γραμμάτων και των Επιστημών, και ο κόσμος ο δημοσιογραφικός όλην την εκτίμησην και την αγάπην ην έτρεφον προς τον αείμνηστον Δημοσθένην Κωνσταντόπουλον ή Δίβρην, διά της αθρόας προσελεύσεως των εις την εκφοράν του νεκρού, δια τον θάνατον του οποίου σύμπας ο Ελληνισμός της Αμερικής πενθεί…. Ο Δημοσθένης Δίβρης, εξ εγκρίτου οικογενείας της Ηλείας καταγόμενος, τυχών παιδείας και μορφώσεως εκλεκτής, πεπροικισμένος με χαρακτήρα αδαμάντινον, με ήθους ευγένειαν, με καλωσύνην ψυχής, κατήλθεν εις την βιοπάλην του εν Αμερική βίου, … πλήν φεύ! Εις το μεσουράνισμα της δράσεώς του εθνικής, κοινωνικής, εκπαιδευτικής η χαράς δοκιμάσασα καρδία του ητόνισε…». Για την ιστορία να αναφέρουμε ότι ο Δημοσθένης Δίβρης έφθασε ως απλός μετανάστης στην Αμερική στις 11 Οκτωβρίου του 1902 σε ηλικία 26 ετών, καταλαμβάνοντας διευθυντική θέση υπαλλήλου στο Μητροπολιτικό Μουσείο της Νέας Υόρκης. Ως τοποθεσία διαμονής του στην Ελλάδα αναφερόταν η Αθήνα και όχι η Δίβρη, γεγονός που υποδηλώνει ότι στην Αθήνα πραγματοποίησε πανεπιστημιακές σπουδές. Ο αδερφός του Γεώργιος Κωνσταντόπουλος ή Δίβρης και συγγραφέας του ελληνοαγγλικού λεξικού και συνεχιστής του Εκδοτικού Οίκου, έφθασε στο νησάκι Έλλις Άιλαντ της Νέας Υόρκης στις 11 Δεκεμβρίου του 1906, σε ηλικία 18 ετών, αναμενόμενος από τον αδερφό του Δημοσθένη. Αντιθέτως, στον Γεώργιο Δίβρη, ως τόπος μόνιμης κατοικίας αναγραφόταν η Δίβρη.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 3, 2019)

Μπράβο!


----------



## SBE (Aug 4, 2019)

Όποτε σκέφτομαι τον Δίβρη, σκέφτομαι και το φανταστικό πρόσωπο Βίτο Αντολίνι, εκ Κορλεόνε Σικελίας.


----------

